# Rear Caliper bolt size?



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking for new bolts that secure the caliper to the housing for a 2004 GTO. I got these numbers from the stealership 12mm x 1.5 x 41? The dealership doesn't have em' and cant get em' wonderful!

Would the 12mm x 1.75 x 45's fit?
or the 14mm x 2 x 45's?

I don't know what to buy I need help!

My caliper fell off the car going 80mph on the highway...dumb ****ing shop didn't torque the bolt to the right ftlbs and they slipped off causing my wheel to shred, EBC slotted and drilled rotor to shred, and my caliper is pretty much fubar'd. Now they can't find any bolt sizes from anyone to fit it.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I usually purchase a grade 8 bolt from a hardwear store in the right size. In Vegas I use Mcfadendales they have the largest selection. Also a Jumk yard would probably have one off another car that would work.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Locktite them when you reinstall them. As far as fitting, don't buy the wrong size. Youm might be able to find the same bolt but longer and just cut it to size with a dremel.


----------

